# Anyone ran a 5 3 1 Jim Wendler program?



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking for some input on this from anyone whos ran it for a while.

I've been doing a kinda hybrid training style i devised myself using plyo, sprints, flexability stuff, olympic lifts, power lifts and the odd bb style set.

Seems to suit my body type more. Trying to build a more functional well balanced usefull physique. All explosive, flexable, power type stuff. Combining it with a 90% paleo style diet it's all working together well.

Had been doing a 5 3 1 on 2x compounds 3x a week but things have started slowing and looking back through my diary i've been 1rm-ing 2x a session 3x a week. Too much i feel.

This looks good. I like the deload week idea plus he reccomends adding assistance excersises along with plyo/gymnastic/explosive sprinting etc. Seems to be pretty much what i've been doing apart from he's being smart on the big lifts and staging them through a 4 week load/deload program.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength

Anyone tried it and got any thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Balls! Just wrote a long reply and my feckless blackberry kicked me out.

Long story short, been doing it about 10 or so weeks, enjoy it, to early to really see any vast improvements in strength or size


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Been running it since last august. Have tried a few different assistance workouts, all work well for me, have been making steady progress, have a look at my journal if u like? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/109197-nicks-wendler-5-3-1-blog.html


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

There are mixed reviews on 5/3/1, some gain well, others say a complete waste of time. Have a good read and decide if it's something you would gain well on


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Balls! Just wrote a long reply and my feckless blackberry kicked me out.
> 
> Long story short, been doing it about 10 or so weeks, enjoy it, to early to really see any vast improvements in strength or size


From what i see there should be about a 5% improvement every 4 weeks so after 10 week i would have thought it would be noticable.

I'll run it and see how it goes. Got some good idea for the assistance stuff to add in which should compliment it well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, your theoretical 1rm increases 5kg every 4 week cycle. Not 5%. But that's froma start point of 90% of your 1rm.

So my theoretical 1rn is only just above my old actuals

Unfortunately, there's nothing out there other than a few specialist programs that will add 5% to your lift in a few weeks. By specialist I mean things like smolov, or certain bench programs, which will work once in a blue moon, but try and run them back to back over and over and you'll find you go nowhere fast.

5/3/1 is about long term, low increment progression. 2 steps forward, 1 back.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's also going to depend on you as a trainee to a large extent.

Any program is useless for someone who gives minimal effort, minimal thought and minimal recovery.

The program is solid enough that if you do it right you'll do well. Picking the right accessory and training properly will be just as important as the 5/3/1 waves IMO.

M


----------



## Quidlicker (Nov 18, 2010)

martin brown said:


> It's also going to depend on you as a trainee to a large extent.
> 
> Any program is useless for someone who gives minimal effort, minimal thought and minimal recovery.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of starting 5/3/1, what type of accessory work do you feel is best?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I liked it, did boring but big, will probably do it again once i learn my 1 rep maxes again, trainings gone to **** lately so stopped following 5/3/1 and went back to basics


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a little read about it, might d/l the ebook. I only train 3 days a week so it's not for me but it looks good, if I stop gaining I might try a pl type routine for a change. I enjoy reading all different types of training routines. As for the above mentioned squat bench deadlift routine, how about training shoulders with the bench day , but only do a max effort while deloading bench. Or would that hamper tricep strength (forgive me if I'm being daft, pl is not my best subject


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Had a little read about it, might d/l the ebook. I only train 3 days a week so it's not for me but it looks good,


No reason you cant do it 3days/week

option one is run the 4 days 123 412 341 etc

Option 2 is mix 2 days together.

Ive had to drop my normal sunday shoulder day most week, so just add in some shoulders on bench day. Ok my poundages have to drop a bit but my shoulders are big anyway so its no biggy for me. Another option would be to do it on DL day, which ive done before.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've trained 3 days since starting 5/3/1, tried 4 days but found it a bit to much if your going all out for pb's each session, I've even tried 2 days a week which works well if your busy for a while.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I have just started the 5 3 1 programme and i am near the end of my first cycle,i have found it to be a very good programme whilst on a CKD and have kept my strenght and a lot more doing this than my previous programme. I think you need to give the programme a few waves before making your mind up and seeing good progress


----------

